# Let's Talk LED Bubble Bars/Wands/Sticks Etc...



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Okay, so, I'm getting really tempted to pick one of these "LED bubble bars" or wands up because they just look so darn cool, to replace the two regular Petco 18" bars I have in the tank now...I just don't know much about these things; if you read some "user reviews" on Amazon, some will say they nearly fried their fish because of "voltage accidents" when these light bars when into the tank, or they warn against possible electricution...

Then, there are reviews of, say, Petsmart's Top Fin LED bubble wands that get HORRIBLE reviews; check some of these out:

Top Fin&reg LED Bubble Wand - Lighting & Hoods - Fish - PetSmart

Here are some of the other ones I am considering, though the Marineland variants seem WAY out of budget right now:

Amazon.com: Pet Supplies

The thing is, I am uncertain of whether to go with one solid color, or one of the "changing multicolor" LEDs, and whether one of the ones that "change colors slowly" are better than the rapidly-switching ones; or if this even matters...

Then, there's the issue of how these essentially work -- does anyone with any experience with these LED bubblers know if the lights stay on ALL the time the bubbles are going so long as the plug is plugged in...or can you turn on the lights when you want and still have the bubbles going with them off?

What is everyone's general sense or take on these LED bubble products? Let's discuss!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Not familiar with these but if they are plugged in to a gfi outlet your electrical worries are solved.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

dalfed said:


> Not familiar with these but if they are plugged in to a gfi outlet your electrical worries are solved.


I'm very concerned with my wife being forced to serve fried fillet of goldfish or me going up like Lunar Park because I stuck my hand in the water for maintenance...

What exactly is a "GFI" outlet?


----------



## OspreyPrey (Apr 5, 2013)

GFI or more commonly GFCI means Ground Fault Circuit Interrupter. It is a type of wall outlet that will cut power to itself whenever something short circuits making it a preffered way for aquarium enthusiasts to power their tanks safely. I guarantee that you have these in your house already. Go look at the outlets in your bathroom. They are the ones with the two buttons on them that reads "Test" and "Reset". If the plug you use to power your tank is not a GFCI I highly recommend running down to lowes and picking one up for less than $30.00. Just to be stupid proof, PLEASE turn off the outlet from the breaker panel before taking off the faceplate to install it. If you are installing more than one on the same circuit breaker, then all you need is one GFCI at the most upstream outlet to protect the entire circuit although I wouldn't blame anyone for wanting a GFCI on every outlet their tank uses.

Happy Tanking!


----------



## magicmed (Apr 7, 2013)

OspreyPrey said:


> GFI or more commonly GFCI means Ground Fault Circuit Interrupter. It is a type of wall outlet that will cut power to itself whenever something short circuits making it a preffered way for aquarium enthusiasts to power their tanks safely. I guarantee that you have these in your house already. Go look at the outlets in your bathroom. They are the ones with the two buttons on them that reads "Test" and "Reset". If the plug you use to power your tank is not a GFCI I highly recommend running down to lowes and picking one up for less than $30.00. Just to be stupid proof, PLEASE turn off the outlet from the breaker panel before taking off the faceplate to install it. If you are installing more than one on the same circuit breaker, then all you need is one GFCI at the most upstream outlet to protect the entire circuit although I wouldn't blame anyone for wanting a GFCI on every outlet their tank uses.
> 
> Happy Tanking!


good post and description, the gfi does prevent the short from passing the outlet but the malfunction of the led would still fry his fish, or him. to me just look at it this way, do you want to risk your fish and money on a product that has shoddy reviews and the very real potential to nuke your tank, all just for some pretty lights?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I can only guess(I don't own an LED bubble wand,but have many LED lights)that this bubble wand will raise your temp?I know you have concerns for this,so?And flashing lights in the tank?Fish in a disco,a source of stress without much doubt.


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi there,
I have two color changing led bubble wands. I love them, havent had any issues at all. They are very pretty to watch, a nice slow fade of color. I have 1 siliconed to a piece of rock, going diagonal across the bottom, the other on the back wall. LED does not get hot, so no need to worry about that. 
As far as electrical shorts, well I am on a GFI. Of course I do have power heads in the tank too, that is just as equal a risk.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

OspreyPrey said:


> GFI or more commonly GFCI means Ground Fault Circuit Interrupter. It is a type of wall outlet that will cut power to itself whenever something short circuits making it a preffered way for aquarium enthusiasts to power their tanks safely. I guarantee that you have these in your house already. Go look at the outlets in your bathroom. They are the ones with the two buttons on them that reads "Test" and "Reset". If the plug you use to power your tank is not a GFCI I highly recommend running down to lowes and picking one up for less than $30.00. Just to be stupid proof, PLEASE turn off the outlet from the breaker panel before taking off the faceplate to install it. If you are installing more than one on the same circuit breaker, then all you need is one GFCI at the most upstream outlet to protect the entire circuit although I wouldn't blame anyone for wanting a GFCI on every outlet their tank uses.
> 
> Happy Tanking!


This isn't something I would trust myself to; I barely trust myself to change a roll of paper towels off the spools....

I'll have my handyman look into this. Not sure, as has been discussed, an LED bubble bar is worth all that; so far, I have not had any issues with any of the other equipment on the tank -- i.e. the lights, filters or air pump -- electricity-wise, and they're all plugged into an APC SurgeArrest System...

As for the plugs you describe, yes, I have them in select rooms/outlets throughout my house (those with the reset/double "switches" on them)...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

magicmed said:


> good post and description, the gfi does prevent the short from passing the outlet but the malfunction of the led would still fry his fish, or him. to me just look at it this way, do you want to risk your fish and money on a product that has shoddy reviews and the very real potential to nuke your tank, all just for some pretty lights?


You're saying these products CAN make a tank go up like a nuclear Lunar Park and fry me and the fish?


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> I can only guess(I don't own an LED bubble wand,but have many LED lights)that this bubble wand will raise your temp?I know you have concerns for this,so?And flashing lights in the tank?Fish in a disco,a source of stress without much doubt.


LOL -- Bandit, these LED lights DO NOT "flash" like disco bulbs; they either remain illuminated in their solid color(s) or SLOWLY fade into other colors while they're on...

I don't think these raise the water temperature, either...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

rayray74 said:


> Hi there,
> I have two color changing led bubble wands. I love them, havent had any issues at all. They are very pretty to watch, a nice slow fade of color. I have 1 siliconed to a piece of rock, going diagonal across the bottom, the other on the back wall. LED does not get hot, so no need to worry about that.
> As far as electrical shorts, well I am on a GFI. Of course I do have power heads in the tank too, that is just as equal a risk.


Thanks for the input, Ray...

What color LEDs do you have in your tank? I didn't think the LEDs would get hot; which brand of wands do you have? The Marineland ones are really expensive, and the Top Fin ones look cheesy and get bad reviews; I'm not sure yet about Aqueon's flexible LED wands...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They will raise the temp. The question is how much?Almost eveyone who responds to this are kepping tropicals,you have gold fish,just saying.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I think you will find that they run on low voltage provided by a power supply that goes nowhere near the water. That's how my Marineland LED hidden lights are.

Still because of the lights, I had one fall in once, and the heater, I use a GFCI.

DLH


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> They will raise the temp. The question is how much?Almost eveyone who responds to this are kepping tropicals,you have gold fish,just saying.


Are you sure about that? Because they ARE LEDs...it's not incadescent lamps we're talking about here...

Indeed, I am aware of the heat concern with goldfish; that's why I started that thread about the heat coming off the underwater motor design of the Aqueon filters...

But you make a good point in that most of these people replying are most likely keeping tropical species -- perhaps LED bubblers aren't good for a goldfish tank after all; I'd have to get some more confirmation on this...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Donald Hansen said:


> I think you will find that they run on low voltage provided by a power supply that goes nowhere near the water. That's how my Marineland LED hidden lights are.


Are you talking about LED lights in HOODS or strips -- or in these LED bubble wands? 

The LED bubble wands/bars have power supplies that run outside of the water (well, of course the PLUG is outside of the water...but what about the mechanisms/power supplies that light the actual lamps)?


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I have two LED bubblewands---doesn't raise the temp hardly at all,,I love them!! Mine are made by Marineland!


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Jim Albright said:


> I have two LED bubblewands---doesn't raise the temp hardly at all,,I love them!! Mine are made by Marineland!


Do you have any pics of your Marinelands in action, Jim?


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I will throw some pics on--not sure how good they will turn out!!


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

ClinicaTerra said:


> Are you talking about LED lights in HOODS or strips -- or in these LED bubble wands?
> 
> The LED bubble wands/bars have power supplies that run outside of the water (well, of course the PLUG is outside of the water...but what about the mechanisms/power supplies that light the actual lamps)?


The difference between the LED's in hood-strips and the those in bubble wand strips is the amount of power they use. A 21 inch Marineland Hidden Light with 80+ LED's draws 12 watts total while a single CREE LED can draw 3 watts. That's why the hood-strips get so warm.

I don't think a plug by itself could normally be called a power supply although the power supply for my Hidden Lights is combined with the plug. Think "Wall Wart". LED's run on low DC voltage, with most of them on less than 3.5 volts, so they need something to provide that voltage. That's what the power supply is for. At that point they light just from that voltage with nothing else needed.

DLH


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Jim Albright said:


> I will throw some pics on--not sure how good they will turn out!!


Sweet! Do you also have LED hoods?


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

No I don't yet? I have coralife (cant remember the name of it though)...I will try and get some better pics tomm....I will move some stuff so u can see them...I need to move stuff anyway cause I found a newborn today...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

You "found" a "newborn" today?


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

yes----and this is my first--- I guess the proper term is fry...but have only seen one...I have a female maingano in the breeding tank and pretty sure its not from her..Tomm going to try and get the fry out and then I will know more!


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhh......

I didn't know what you were talking about; I thought you were referring to a _human_ newborn...


----------



## OspreyPrey (Apr 5, 2013)

Just found this for those of you who don't have a GFCI outlet powering your tank!

Shock Buster GFCI Adapter


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have the marineland color changing led. About $35 i think. Work great. I only have them on led mode for about 1 hour a day. The bubble part is on 24/7


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh heck no-----i am fairly new to the whole wording of baby fish (fry)...No human found...lol...


----------



## slconley (Sep 6, 2016)

I know this is an old thread, but if anyone is still interested, this is my experience:

I have had a TopFin LED Bubble Wall for approximately one year. I have a 20 gallon tank with mostly tetras. I had a fancy goldfish. The goldfish was about 2 years old when I introduced the bubble wall. It lasted 9 months after the bubble wall was introduced. 
I do not know if the wall had anything to do with its demise or not. I got the goldfish to get rid of pesky snails and it accomplished its goal, so I wasn't too sad to see it go (I hated having to do so many water changes to keep the ammonia level down). I have only had one other fish die in the same period.
My other fish loved the wall. They would swim in between the bubbles. I tried 'building' a wall, so they would have areas in the tank not as lit up by the lights, but they all preferred the side with the lights, so I removed the 'wall' (a large angled rock).
The air bubbles were hooked up to an air hose and were always on, just like a normal air stone. The lights had to be plugged in to be on. After unplugging the lights, they would still glow for a period of time. LEDs are about half as hot as iridescent bulbs, how much it heats a tank depends on the size of the tank, but with my small tank I never saw the temp go up. 
A quarter of my lights burned out within a year and now the air hose has developed a hole. I don't think I'll buy another one, just not worth it to me, but it didn't seem to harm my fish.


----------

